# Diamondhead - Most noteable attendee



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I feel the need to post this photo. I didn't get a change to have a long conversation with this gentleman but I was able to admire his attire. This photo does not do him justice. He's wearing a wetsuit with a type of ALICE gear over it, covered by a thick rain jacket. A pair of Wellington's underneath and topped by a custom made hat manufactured from inner tubes (note the valve stem on top). This fellow seemed totally enthralled with the events at Diamondhead and if my wife did not help me by picking out what I wear, I'm sure I'd be wearing something of similar design. He says that in the crowd he runs with, he's not the one standing out. As I stated in a previous post, he's the only guy I know who is actually ready for the next Katrina. 

I also want to thank Jerry Reshew for hosting the Diamondhead steamup this year. I had a great time and have no complaints. I, personally, heard no grumblings or complaints from anyone and I feel Diamondhead is BACK. 

Thanks, Jerry!


----------



## wboylejr (Jan 2, 2008)

I've heard of the "Michilen Man" but this must be the "Goodyear Guy". And everyone who thought "Ming the Magnificent" from Flash Gordon was fictional, take that!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

One thing for sure, his clothing will last beyond his life time.


----------



## Tom Burns (May 11, 2008)

Remember that Diamondhead is only a rock’s throw from Louisiana. In Louisiana this level of eccentric behavior does not even raise an eyebrow especially during this time of year. If the man pictured had a magic wand and was able to boil water without the use of alcohol, butane, coal, or electricity, then he really would stand out among this group in this locality. Other than that, it looks like someone taking a break from his normal hobby common in this area of wading into alligator infested swamps, sticking his arm into blind underwater holes, and hoping a 75 lb catfish bites down. Everybody has their own definition of fun!

Also keep in mind that to 99% of the population, our hobby and the way we look (especially at Diamondhead) looks just as eccentric as this man appears to us.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

What, we are strange? Explains all those looks I get, I guess!


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Like I said, If it wasn't for my wife.....


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

"Everyone is crazy, except me and thee... and sometimes I wonder about thee."


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

*What the photo does not show is the evening before he had a Crystal sticking out of his chest and two antenea(sp) sticking out of a different hat that also had crystals.* 
*Wonder how much Jerry paid him as Dan Rowe didn't wear his tie dyed underwear this year while juggling chainsaws. Now picture that!*


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Dave / Bruce 

I note from the photo that the individual is carrying a program, which implies that he registered at the event. perhaps when jerry publishes the "late registrant" list his identity will be revealed. Would like to invite him to VA so he could see the northern crowd. 

From all reports, you had almost as much fun as we did at York. LOL. 

Regards


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 01/23/2009 8:54 PM
Dave / Bruce 

I note from the photo that the individual is carrying a program, which implies that he registered at the event. perhaps when jerry publishes the "late registrant" list his identity will be revealed. Would like to invite him to VA so he could see the northern crowd. 

From all reports, you had almost as much fun as we did at York. LOL. 

Regards 



You are close enough to DC that I am sure you run across plenty of spooks with whom this guy would fit right in.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jim,*

*The rumor was that he had a garden railroad too.*


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Shay Gear Head on 01/24/2009 4:56 AM

*Jim,*

*The rumor was that he had a garden railroad too.* 
Yea in a real damp neighborhood. Seattle?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

*Bruce,*
*Yes I have juggled plastic chain saws and yes I juggled in tie dyed long johns, but I did not juggle plastic chain saws in tie dye.... That would be a bit much even for me!!*

*I have been looking for photos of the chain saw juggle, so if anyone can prove my memory wrong now is your chance!!!*

*Cheers Dan 
SA 13.7*


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

If he moved to Santa Cruz he would blend right in


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 01/23/2009 8:54 PM
Dave / Bruce 

I note from the photo that the individual is carrying a program, which implies that he registered at the event. perhaps when jerry publishes the "late registrant" list his identity will be revealed. Would like to invite him to VA so he could see the northern crowd. 

From all reports, you had almost as much fun as we did at York. LOL. 

Regards 




Jim, my remote receiver for your fun-meter was offline in MS, but my fun-meter was completely pegged!


----------



## Tenn Steam (Jan 3, 2008)

He heard about Tom Bowdler's latest bash and came dressed to operate it.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Ouch, 
I heard his "normal" companion was a 6'3" cross dresser taking attention away from him when they step out. 
Have fun, 
Tom


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm kind of disappointed with the subject and attitudes brought to light in this thread. I guess one not only has to be interested in steam but also has to fit "the mold" I wonder if that fellow is reading this ??? 

Jack


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

I agree that some of the comments have been disappointing which makes me wonder about the moderation of this forum. 
However, the gentleman in the photo was not unaware that his dress would get the attention of most crowds. He is a soft spoken man and was treated with respect at the steamup at Diamondhead. 

Dan Rowe


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

This is simply good old garden variety xenophobia at work. Humans tend to attack (isolate, criticise, demonise, expel, etc) that which is foreign, unknown, not understood, and therefore feared. Congratulations, you are all "normal", except for Mr. "Spook" Scott, who should seek professional counselling.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I would just say he was prepaired for a posible hot water bath. Later RJD


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Come on all you seeking political correctness, 
Look at the picture... this guy stands out. As for Xenophobia I looked it up in Websters and found it involves FEAR and HATRED of strangers or anything that is strange or foreign. From my experience of a short conversation with the man and observing others' interaction with him none of the above was evident! He freely made his way around the steamup, attended the lunch at the Country Club, bought some items at the flea market, conversed with many other attendees and my guess is he will be back with a live steamer next year. He will again be welcomed to the event and allowed to participate as fully as any other registrant. 
Anyone who has attended the Diamondhead steamup knows that all are welcomed and encouraged to enjoy our hobby as fully as possible. I learned this when I first visited and it is even stronger after ten times enjoying a January week in Mississippi. Let's face it, as far as the general public is concerned we're all a bit off our rockers but most of us try to blend in to "normal" society as much as we can. In a way my hat's off to this guy for his comfort in appearing quite out of the ordinary. Funny... at DH he fit right in. 
Have fun, 
Tom


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Well said Tom. 
Dan


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Tom, 
I think you have missed the point of my message. It has nothing to do with political correctness. What I am asking and pointing out is this, why does the man pictured at the beginning of this thread so frighten some of you that you needed to single him out, call attention to his non-conformities, and label him a spook? When I said "Congratulations, you are all "normal" I was being ironic and meant exactly the opposite. There is no such thing as "normal", we all have some degree of non-conformity. Some people celebrate that, some people fear it. 

(Note to self: NEVER use figures of speech on this board again.)


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

*Actually, there was a Stranger looking fellow at Diamondhead. The whole time I saw him he was Juggling his balls around. *


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

I wore a similar outfit in Viet Nam 67/68. Since rain suits were not available through normal channels. You either ordered one from Sears which had a bright (irrediscent interior) orange lining which was NOT GOOD or you took an old air mattress down to the vill and paid momma san $5.00 (2000.00 P at 400 P/$1) to had sew up one for you. The one I had was put together with nylon fishing line and the stitches were water tight. Got a little warm at times but it sure kept you dry and it was camouflaged which WAS GOOD. I sold it to my turtle which was the same size as I was for $5.00. Ha! 
This guy is right up there in wet Louisiana.


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Frightened???  Fear???  I don't know of anyone who was there that felt these things.  A little surprised may be a better description of my initial impression. The gentleman seemed to be a very quiet, kind, and interested in our hobby type person.  There wasn't anything scary about this.  And, WE did not single him out, he kind of drew attention to himself just by being himself.  I did notice many observing his selection of attire.  It isn't every day you see a hat made out of an old inter-tube with the stem in place on the top of the head.  A definite eye catcher for sure.  Who knows, maybe this may be the future attire for steamups to come.
Now as far as Dan is concerned...............


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

*Larry,*
*Only you would post the south end of a north bound juggler!!! 
I do not see any balls or chainsaws?*
*Dan*


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

whatz wrong with him,nothing i guess,must be the other way around,we might look curios to him? 

Manfred Diel #1313


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Curmudge, 
You're correct, I don't get it. Why the words FEAR and HATRED would be used in such an innocent situation, some simple fun-poking at an individual who so stands out from the crowd as to be extremely conspicuous is beyond me. I'm sure no one but Dave and others on this thread have ever pointed out a persons idiosyncrasies and made fun of some aspect they exhibited. I also didn't totally understand Chris S's "spook" apelation but if I think I did then it seemed pretty innocent to me as well. Anyone who has ever attended the DH steamup understands the protocol (there isn't any) and cammerderie. (of which there's lots) No matter who you are, your level of experience/involvement, your gender, your attire, gosh, even your race, sexual orientation or any other PC statements; you're accepted! 
As long as I'm griping I don't favor the tendency on this board to use aliases. I like it that Dave, Charles, Tom, Jerry, C.T.,Bruce, Jim, Chris, Richard, me, Dan, Larry, Noel, Fred and Manfred (on this thread alone) have balls enough (thanks for the segway Larry) to use their names on their posts. 
OK, Dwight, slap my wrist if you like but I had to say this. 
Have fun, (that's the most important thing) 
Tom


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, Dwight, slap my wrist if you like but I had to say this. 
Not I. I use my real name as well (thanks for noticing ya ol' fart). hehehe 

I haven't seen anything in this thread that even comes close to a "personal attack"... but then again, I've never been accused of being PC either. Been accused of lotsa other things (and called several things), but never of being PC.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Chris Scott on 01/23/2009 9:21 PM

Posted By Dr Rivet on 01/23/2009 8:54 PM

Dave / Bruce 
I note from the photo that the individual is carrying a program, which implies that he registered at the event. perhaps when jerry publishes the "late registrant" list his identity will be revealed. Would like to invite him to VA so he could see the northern crowd. 


From all reports, you had almost as much fun as we did at York. LOL. 

Regards 



You are close enough to DC that I am sure you run across plenty of spooks with whom this guy would fit right in.


Posted By Tom Bowdler on 01/27/2009 5:55 PM
Curmudge, 

...I also didn't totally understand Chris S's "spook" apelation but if I think I did then it seemed pretty innocent to me as well. ...

Tom


I didn't know I made a collection of odd bits from Dr. Rivet's post (aka, Jim Stapleton) so obscure - sorry.
I thought it was common knowledge that Jim lived and worked near Washington DC. 
Washington DC and the area are known for being the home of the CIA, NSA, Defense Dept., etc.
Some individuals who work for these and other agencies (the names of which one dare not say lest one disappear and resurface on a small tip of Cuba - sometimes the paranoid are right), are (whisper) spies.

Ergo...

1. Spook: 
government agent. i.e. CIA or NSA.

"We knew something was going on when the spooks showed up."

2. Spook:
? ?/spuk/ Show Spelled Pronunciation [spook] 
-noun
Colloquialism/Slang: an espionage agent; spy.


_*Spooks often wear disguises . . .*_


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

ALL 

I understood Mr Scott's reference and it did not occur to me that the use of the term would be interpreted in other ways. I am sure if Chris had worn a "dunce cap" with a sign that said "Please tell me about outdoor track building", he would have been on Dave O's radar. I guess I am just jaded. We had a lady at work who wore an aluminum foil "hat" all day in the office because "The CIA is trying to brain wash me with electronic waves". She was a secretary for a Branch Chief in USGS. We just shrugged it off as eccentricity. Unfortunately, too many people got excited [in my mind] over Dave's observation and posting of a guy who in my mind, would have gotten the "DH character for 2009" award from me. He just STOOD OUT from the crowd. Dan Rowe almost ALWAYS stands out from the crowd. We are used to him now [maybe]. I remember the first year Marc H. brought a coal fired engine that set fire to the carpet at DH. It was not nearly as memorable as his famous necktie that he wore, having set it afire more than once while steaming. My observation over the years is similar to what others have said, "There are a LOT of eccentrics particpating in this hobby, they just don't alway manifest it in ways that are imediately obvious." And I should know. LOL 

BTW Chris, the new detention facility will be in the sub basement of 1600 Penn Ave, Wash DC. 

Regards


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Got to agree with Tom's comment above, anyone can attend DH, and all are made very welcome, even Brits


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

This thread is really terrible. Some of you have already have said some of the stuff I was thinking. I applaud the man for being who he wants to be. I'm also offended by the use of the word spook. Wow, I thought we were grown ups here, not 8th graders making fun of some new kid or something. I really just dont want to be a part of this anymore if this is the kind of post thats going to happen. Some of you guys are bigots! And I'm outta here, PS you can make fun of me if you see fit after I stop posting here.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

The word "spook" in the context of its usage in this thread refers to a spy or covert intelligence agent. Look it up. It's no worse than calling a police officer a "cop." I don't know why anyone would be offended by it (unless, of course, one was a spy - and an oversensitive one at that). If you read the word and automatically took it out of context and assumed it meant something else, perhaps you are the bigot, since the interpretation was yours and yours alone and certainly not the one intended.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

If one is going to make a "statement", in this case by fashion, then that person or persons interacting within a "society" ( such as live steam gathering) should expect to attract statements/comments as done so in this case: _kindheartedly_. For anyone to declare these MLS comments as coming from "bigots" misrepresents the facts, does not know the people involved and nature of this post. This most "notable attendee" of DH 09 made a public statement and in doing so the public has the "freedom of speech" to express his/her point of view and was done in a constructive manner. From my perspective this thread gives positive recognition of someone that was accepted at the event and does so in such a way as to serve notice to all interested: "come as you are" and you can fit in with us _"steam nuts!"_


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Or us ex-cops, we were also called PIG'S Which stand for "Pride Integrity Guts!!!" Right?? Hee hee LOL The Regal


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Pointing out this individual's "eccentricity" is no different than point out the "eccentricity" of those that pointed it out. 

i.e.: Are you a bigot for pointing out the bigotry of another? 

I think by now we should all realize that it is no longer Politically Correct to be Politically Correct.


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

The words "Bigot" and "Racist" are used far to often in our society these days. Instead of an intelligent discussion, it just degrades to one side name calling. 

Don't let the door hit you in the [email protected]#. 

Thanks 
Steve


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, can you lock this thread for me. It definitely took a turn for the worse and was never the intention of this post to slam or say anything wrong about anyone. This gentleman was enjoying the festivities and we enjoyed his presence. I like to stir up fun and interest in our hobby, not hate and discontent. 

As far as clothing is concerned where, outside of a Mason's lodge or a home depot, have you ever seen so many grown men wearing aprons (myself included)??? After wearing a uniform for more than 20 years, I still find myself asking my wife "does this go"? And if I don't ask she usually will catch me before I go to work. She still doesn't like my BDU styled pants that I sometimes wear. (They have lots of pockets.)


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I understand Dave. Locked (with regret).


----------

